# Clover Honey vs Wildflower Honey



## honeyman46408

WOW 6 bucks is cheap for for good local honey!

After the stuff called honey in the store is processed they could put any label on it and call it what they want


----------



## Michael Bush

>After the stuff called honey in the store is processed they could put any label on it and call it what they want.

I'm with you. It barely resembles honey anymore.


----------



## mark williams

I'll agree Michael 100%,I sell my honey wholesale for $6.00,But some of it around here is going for 10.00,retail,And for local honey don't have a bit of problem selling it.
Here in the dead of winter I still have people calling wanting honey.I just need more bee's


----------



## dcross

I just checked Wal-mart's prices, $7.62 for three pounds. That was the cheapest per ounce, they went up from there.


----------



## Whitey

I read an article somewhere that said the big processors for retail store honey only buy honey that is in a certain color range. Then its all mixed together and marketed as clover honey because of the mixing.


----------



## oregonsparkie

This what I like to do when Im sell at a booth in a farmers market/etc.

Go to one of the local burger shops and get a few of the small cups they use for catsup. These are round and will hold a teaspoon or two. I fill one cup with clover(walmart bland) and one container with my wildflower? honey, then set out a box of toothpicks and have everyone sample both flavors starting with the walmart brand first. The flavor of the wildflower really outshines the clover and most people prefer the wildflower.


----------



## Chef Isaac

so I have a question.... does real clover honey that is not processed still have a miler taste than wild flower honey?


----------



## dcross

<<walmart bland>>

Good one!


----------



## oregonsparkie

To me clover honey has little flavor. That is why I do a taste test - to show people. I was very suprised to find out how many people have never had anything but clover honey.


----------



## Michael Bush

Real, fresh, just extracted, not heated, not blended clover honey is heavenly. The stuff in the stores is a different thing altogether.


----------



## Hillbillynursery

That is the way I see it MB. Home spun and bottle clover honey is great and is not strong flavored(still not weak tasteless stuff like the store has). I prefer a milder honey for my breakast. I love the strong honeys like golden rod for my tea. Honeys are like wine each has its own flavor and is better with certain things.


----------

